# Saluki X Whippet



## Sarahnya

Our new tiny terror Willow


----------



## Carla-Jade

she is beautiful! my whippet is called willow too :001_cool:


----------



## Guest

strong looking pup:thumbup:


----------



## lozb

:thumbup:
I could actually melt in those eyes!
Gorgeous pup!
x


----------



## Acacia86

Oh my!!! Wow!

What a beautiful, beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Sarahnya

Carla-Jade said:


> she is beautiful! my whippet is called willow too :001_cool:


Well it had to be a W name and we didn't fancy Wilma


----------



## Carla-Jade

Sarahnya said:


> Well it had to be a W name and we didn't fancy Wilma


i hate it when my dad calls willow 'will' she is a GIRL dad :eek6: stop it!!

people think its from Buffy but its after the tree- bramble is also a foresty name!


----------



## Sarahnya

Carla-Jade can you remember how big your Whippet was when you got her (and how old was she), our Willow is very small and certainly does't take after the Saluki heightwise but definitely has a Saluki shaped rib cage but a Whippets head.

Goodness knows what she will look like fully grown


----------



## Carla-Jade

Sarahnya said:


> Carla-Jade can you remember how big your Whippet was when you got her (and how old was she), our Willow is very small and certainly does't take after the Saluki heightwise but definitely has a Saluki shaped rib cage but a Whippets head.
> 
> Goodness knows what she will look like fully grown


she was 9wks old when i went for her. she was small- both of them fitted in a box! i will get soem pics for you of the day she came home. i agree with whippety head- the signs of the wrinkles are there its so lovely!!

got some photos of her!














































oops that was more than just one piccy!


----------



## lauz_1982

She's so cute! 

Laura


----------



## Sarahnya

Wow they look quite a bit bigger but I guess mine has 2 weeks to catch up, she is only 7 weeks now and was a the runt of the litter bless her.

I'm hoping she remains fairy small but large enough to give Bailey my Saluki a run for her money


----------



## Carla-Jade

Sarahnya said:


> Wow they look quite a bit bigger but I guess mine has 2 weeks to catch up, she is only 7 weeks now and was a the runt of the litter bless her.
> 
> I'm hoping she remains fairy small but large enough to give Bailey my Saluki a run for her money


Bramble is bigger than willow- i feel she is the runt, hse displays the temprament of the runt bless her. my pepper was too & i wouldnt have changed her for the world.

she is a little beauty there is no two ways about it  such a beautiful face. did you see her parents? who could resist her?!


----------



## Sarahnya

I only saw mum, she was a black and tan Saluki. I have a photo of dad though he is a blue and white Whippet.

Can't wait to watch her grow up, she is growing really fast I took these photos a couple of nights ago and looking at them I think her legs are definitely longer!


----------



## Carla-Jade

the legs deffo grow as fast as can be!! looking back at those pics im shocked at how ickle she was! my little moo bear all growin up!


----------



## Freyja

My italian greyhound is called Willow only mine is a boy:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

how very coincidental that there are a few of us here that have either a full or cross whippet as well as the iggies & greys! :lol: 
Willow is the best name obviously! but i do call her allsorts of variations


----------



## Freyja

My Willow was given that name for a very special reason


----------



## Carla-Jade

awww mind me asking what it was?


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Quite unusual colouring ? Lovely wee puppy..... Pamx


----------



## Freyja

Carla-Jade said:


> awww mind me asking what it was?


I had lost my show greyhound William to bloat. A friend had always promised my son an iggie as he used to show one of hers for her.(Willow's grandsire). Willow was born exactly 3 weeks after William died. Willow was to orginaly be a bitch but the litter was one dog and 1 bitch she had been booked before we were getting a pup. I wouldn't call him William but wanted a name as simialar as we could no other associated names were suitable so Willow it stayed. Willow was originally short for Willomena. Willow was also a male dwarf in the film Willow and as he is a tiny greyhound then Willow it is. He also answers to Will just as William did.


----------



## Carla-Jade

Freyja said:


> I had lost my show greyhound William to bloat. A friend had always promised my son an iggie as he used to show one of hers for her.(Willow's grandsire). Willow was born exactly 3 weeks after William died. Willow was to orginaly be a bitch but the litter was one dog and 1 bitch she had been booked before we were getting a pup. I wouldn't call him William but wanted a name as simialar as we could no other associated names were suitable so Willow it stayed. Willow was originally short for Willomena. Willow was also a male dwarf in the film Willow and as he is a tiny greyhound then Willow it is. He also answers to Will just as William did.


awww thats lovely, but sorry to hear about william.

willow answers to willow bear, willow pie, moo bear & moo moo :lol: where did they come from?! im a bit soft!


----------



## Sarahnya

Some more photos of the little monster, she had me really worried today and was quite ill after having her vaccination. Fortunately she is back to her normal self.


----------



## happysaz133

She is very cute! But your adult Saluki makes me drool, stunning!


----------



## Carla-Jade

i love that last picture! beautiful. i was worried with willow the other day it sounded as if she had something in her mouth that kept rattling- turns out it was her poorly tooth hanging out


----------



## Freyja

Your saluki is lovely. How is she bred? She looks very simialr to my friends salukis.


----------



## dexter

thats so cute . love your saluki .my friend has a 4 mth old one with the most gorgeous black fringing on its ears.


----------



## Sarahnya

Freyja said:


> Your saluki is lovely. How is she bred? She looks very simialr to my friends salukis.


She has a lot of Cruise on the dams side and the sire is Abberann Haman who comes from showlines. How is your friends bred?


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Beautiful!! I love her eyes! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnya

dexter said:


> thats so cute . love your saluki .my friend has a 4 mth old one with the most gorgeous black fringing on its ears.


I love black finging especially on reds, I plan to get another one day but I need a bigger house first !


----------



## Freyja

My friends are Sediki bred. She has 2 sisters one very similar to yours and the other a black fringed red. Both bitches have had 1 litter and she has a son from each bitch.

This is the black fringed red with her pups the pups are now nearly 3 years old.










I don't have a photo of the other one


----------



## Sarahnya

She is lovely, what cute little pups they are as well. I'd love Bailey to have pups but I'd be too scared about finding them all decent homes so I'll probably just go the easy route and buy another pup when the time comes and we have a big enough house. 

The little one is doing well, she has been zooming around loads and seems to have more energy everyday.


----------



## dexter

Sarahnya said:


> I love black finging especially on reds, I plan to get another one day but I need a bigger house first !


yes its beautiful. ........................ my friends pup is a Fernlark


----------



## Sarahnya

Here are some new photos of the little terror, she is quite a bit bigger now.


----------



## Carla-Jade

oh my she is beautiful! still as gorgeous as when she was really ickle! the action shotis great! 

just being nosey, on the left side of the first photo is that a huge dog food storage? looks cool wahtever it is!


----------



## Sarahnya

Yes it is a dry dog food bin, I was recommended it by some folks on this forum, you can get it at [email protected]


----------



## Carla-Jade

brill idea i was thinking about those. i might just get one


----------



## Nicky10

She's adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Colette

She is gorgeous - beautiful colour, and I'm loving the toally surprised "who me?" expression. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnya

Carla-Jade said:


> brill idea i was thinking about those. i might just get one


They are handy things, they keep he food fresh and stop them getting at it as well. I wish I could say the same for my rubbish bin....


----------



## Carla-Jade

Sarahnya said:


> They are handy things, they keep he food fresh and stop them getting at it as well. I wish I could say the same for my rubbish bin....


i feed willow burns dry food so it would be a bonus if i can make room for it. willow seems to believe the rubbish bin is some sort of storage facility for her too!!


----------



## critter

Sarahnya said:


> Our new tiny terror Willow


What a beautiful pup !, love those eyes !!. wayne.


----------



## Sarahnya

Some new photos of lil Willow took yesterday


----------



## Carla-Jade

wow! she has amazing ears like my willow! what a fab camera- im saving up fpr a good one, what do you use to get great shots like that?


----------



## Sarahnya

I'm using a Nikon D90 with a 18-200mm VR Lens, I'm not great with it myself I keep meaning to book in for some camera classes.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking pup!
I was trying to rehome one earlier this year that was also a Saluki X Whippet!

This one!!


----------



## Sarahnya

Oh wow thats a cutie, looks like it took more from the Saluki side, I would have had them


----------



## DogLover1981

She is so cute. Adorable pictures of them all. :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner

she is lovely great colour


----------

